# Die abgefahrensten Zitate von Spielehasser Jack Thompson (Special)



## Raveneye (14. Juli 2009)

Alle kennen ihn, niemand liebt ihn: Die Beziehung zwischen dem ehemaligen US-Anwalt, Spielehasser und Spielefeind John Bruce "Jack" Thompson und der Gamer-Gemeinde ist seit Jahren angespannt. Grund: Herr Thompson, der in den Neunzigern noch gegen böse Worte in Rap-Musik kämpfte, führt einen "Krieg" gegen Rockstar Games, die Schöpfer der "Mördersimulation" GTA. Auch in den vergangenen Wochen riss er einige sehr interessante Sprüche, denn seine Anschuldigungen gegen die Spieleindustrie und deren Mitarbeiter folgen fast im Wochentakt - die neusten Sprüche sind direkt ganz vorne zu finden. Doch was für ein Mensch ist Jack Thompson eigentlich? Die folgenden Seiten mit Zitaten verraten es euch. Was ist euer Lieblingszitat? Klickt euch durch und diskutiert in unserem Kommentarbereich!

"Videospiele sind ichbezogene, mentale Masturbation."

"Die Bibel unterstützt das Töten von unschuldigen Menschen nicht. Grand Theft Auto tut es. Der Islam tut es."

Im Interview:  "Sie haben mal Doug Lowenstein, den Präsidenten der Entertainment Software Association, mit Saddam Hussein verglichen." Jack Thompson: "Falls ich das getan habe, möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Bei Saddam Hussein. Doug ist ein Propagandist, den Fakten nicht interessieren!"


Fragt sich wer hier der kranke ist...

Quelle: http://www.pcaction.de/Die-abgefahrensten-...rticle/view/65/


----------



## Mofeist (14. Juli 2009)

die frage ist was hat das im WoW forum zu suchen?


----------



## redsnapper (14. Juli 2009)

und was wir hier diskutieren sollen? Pro und Contra Jack Thompson?


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2009)

GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.


----------



## Headhunter94 (14. Juli 2009)

Ok...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was das hier verloren hat ist wirklich fragwürdig aber der Typ ist Krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke der hat sich nicht mal mit Videospielen befasst und desweiteren war Saddam Hussein ein
unendlich grausamer Mensch der jetzt meines Wissens nach Tot ist...


----------



## GeratGonzo (14. Juli 2009)

Jop, schließe mich den vorpostern an. Was soll das hier? GTA is genau so nah an Wow, wie Angeln das geliche wie Fliegen ist.


----------



## Unfaith (14. Juli 2009)

> GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
> abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.



aber es macht spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (14. Juli 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Fäntom1 (14. Juli 2009)

ich find GTA is seid Teil 3 eins der besten spiele. Sich immer vom kleinen Handlanger zum "Boss" hocharbeiten find ich voll spannend ^^..auch wenn dabei ein paar leute dran glauben müssen..


----------



## snif07 (14. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
> abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.



Noch nie GTA gezockt, stimmts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (14. Juli 2009)

So ein Fascho... -.-


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Noch nie GTA gezockt, stimmts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sicher.
man kann die kampange spielen. die ist interessant. aber 90% der spieler die ich kenne loggen sich ein cheaten waffen her massakrieren ein wenig.


----------



## redsnapper (14. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sicher.
> man kann die kampange spielen. die ist interessant. aber 90% der spieler die ich kenne loggen sich ein cheaten waffen her massakrieren ein wenig.



Was dann aber nicht am "kranken Killerspiel" liegt sondern an den Leuten die an sowas Spaß haben...


----------



## Uranius (14. Juli 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Noch nie GTA gezockt, stimmts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollt ich auch grad schreiben. :-)
Ich kann mich nich dran erinnern, dies jemals in GTA gemacht zu haben.
Das es geht, sei mal dahingestellt, aber nach kurzer Zeit macht die Polizei ja Schluss mit dir.


----------



## Tennissen (14. Juli 2009)

öööhm... ohne dass ich meckern will... aber ich denke wir driften gerade von der (fragwürdigen?) Fragestellung
des TE's ab zu einer "ist GTA sinnvoll?" - Diskussion... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (14. Juli 2009)

ohh man danke fürs posten^^
ich musste soo lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde wirklich gerne mal mit dem kerl reden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (14. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
> abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.



"abschlachten von tausenden Menschen" ist aber selbst in GTA nicht Spielziel! Du musst keine unschuldigen Menschen abschlachten aber du kannst es. Und erstaunlicherweise macht es fast jeder Spieler ohne dazu beauftragt zu werden.. Was sagt uns das über den Menschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavador (14. Juli 2009)

Das dieser Artikel im WoW Forum landet ist garnichtmal so schlecht. So krank wie dieser Typ ist , dürfte es nicht mehr allzu lang dauern bis er sein Schandmaul gegen WoW erhebt. Gibt schon genug WoW feindliche Disskussionen die einem Deppem wie ihm neues Futter geben würden.

@TE Dein Avatar erinnert mich an die guten alten DAoC Zeiten.


----------



## Legas369 (14. Juli 2009)

/vote 4 close


----------



## Raveneye (14. Juli 2009)

Sorry hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen. Mir gings jetzt direkt um GTA ob man das Spiel mag oder nicht ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Mir gings um den typ, wie krank man sein muss um solche Aussagen zu verfassen oder haltet ihr das für ne Show von ihm damit er im Rampenlicht steht?


----------



## Bif (14. Juli 2009)

Genau! Was soll der Mist hier? Und GTA geht schon mal gar nicht.

Wir wollen mehr Themen, die wir mindestens schon 1000mal hatten und die wir gelangweilt flamen / vote4closen können!

WEG MIT DEM NEUEN DRECK - WIR WOLLEN DEN ALTEN WIEDER!!!


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Juli 2009)

Nein dieser Mann ist nicht Dumm sondern im höhsten maße Klug!

Er ist Anwalt und er tut genau das was ein Anwalt machen soll,er zieht vergleiche auf und im nächsten satz wiederspricht er ihnen.(das habe ich gelernt von Bosten Legal)(Willi ich fand dich in der Serie so geil)

Da fällt mir das schöne Lied von pippi ein: ....und ich mach mir die Welt ,wie sie mir gefällt.....

Es Lebe die Rede und Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## Potpotom (14. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2009)

Mein "Lieblings" Zitat ist dieses:

"Ich liebe den Duft von brennenden Spielern am Morgen."

Der Typ ist kein guter Anwalt (ihm wurde glaube ich eh die Lizens mittlerweile entzogen), der hat eindeutig eine ziemliche Neurose, der ist ein Psychopath und meint auch noch Gott sei auf seiner Seite...


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein "Lieblings" Zitat ist dieses:
> 
> "Ich liebe den Duft von brennenden Spielern am Morgen."
> 
> Der Typ ist kein guter Anwalt (ihm wurde glaube ich eh die Lizens mittlerweile entzogen), der hat eindeutig eine ziemliche Neurose, der ist ein Psychopath und meint auch noch Gott sei auf seiner Seite...



Manche kämpfen um in die eigene Tasche zu wirtschaften, andere denken sie handeln im Auftrag von Gott!

Verbrecher trifft Psycho!

Wobei ich in seinem Fall von einem Psycho ausgehe, bis einer kommt und hier mal vorrechnet wo er jetzt schonwieder daran verdient wenn er so gegen Spiele vorgeht!^^

Und wenn ich lese: "Ich liebe den Duft von brennenden Spielern am Morgen."

Frag ich mich ernsthaft was er denn so raucht oder spielt.......


----------



## _Raziel_ (14. Juli 2009)

Vorneweg mal... Jack Thompson hat keine gültige Anwaltslizenz mehr. Also kann er nur noch als Privatperson gegen die Spieleindustrie vorgehen.

So unrecht hat er zudem nicht. GTA gehört zum neuen Spielegenre, genannt 'Sandbox'. Und wie der Name schon sagt, ist es wie in einem Sandkasten.
Es gibt zwar Leitlinien (bestimmte Missionen), die den Spieler zum Ziel führen, welches die Programmierer mal im Auge hatten. Nur lässt die offene Umgebung dem Spieler zu, sich anderweitig zu 'provilieren'.
Man erstellt bspw. eine Barrikade aus 25-30 Autos, wartet auf den Stau, und brettert dann mit nem Bombenwagen ans Ende. Wer mehr Autos zur Explosion bringt, hat gewonnen. Man bastelt sich sein Spielvergnügen selbst. Wie in einem Sandkasten.

WoW bietet dies auch an, jedoch sind die Beschränkungen höher als bei einem reinen Sandbox Game wie GTA. Man kann zwar Mobs metzeln um Gold zu farmen. Kinder-NPCs oder Unbeteiligte jedoch nicht. Nicht so bei GTA. Die offene Spielwelt ermöglicht mittlerweile so ziemlich alles. Auch virtuell Sex zu haben in einem Bordell oder mit der Kettensäge auf Frauenschau zu gehen und sich seinen Weg sprichwörtlich mit Leichen zu pflastern.

Klar sagt nun jeder, dass es so nicht geplant ist. Aber hey, es ist ein Spiel und niemand stört es, wenn ich virtuell Frauen auf den Strich schicke oder mit den Köpfen Bowling spiele. Der Realismusgrad der gezeigten Szenen jedoch eckt an.
Liberty City gibt es zwar nicht, aber wenn man diese Stadt einmal genauer betrachtet, so fällt einem auf, dass die Abläufe von unserer Realität nichtmal so stark abweichen. Schulbusse fahren, Pizzalieferanten nehmen Bestellungen entgegen und Sonnenanbeter bräunen sich am Strand.
Und dann kommt plötzlich ein, mit einer Bazzoka bewaffneter, Mann daher und lässt den Eiswagen schmelzen. Wieso? Weils eh nix ausmacht. Ist blos virtuell.

Was aber, wenn man mal ne 9mm in einer Seitenstrasse findet, weil ein Ganove sie auf der Flucht weggeworfen hat?
Was wenn man weiss, dass sie es dir nie nachweisen werden können?

Solche Dinge stören mich an Sandbox Games wie GTA. Der übertriebene Realismus und die lasche Aufklärung darüber, dass es wirklich schlecht ist, was man da tut.

Nun aber wieder zu Jack.
Meines Erachtens nach ist dieser selbsternannte Moralapostel der Jugendlichen kein deut besser als die Antihelden in den Videospielen, die er verbieten will.
Er liebt den Duft von brennden Gamern am Morgen.
Er betet für die Mutter eines Gamers, dass sie keine Kinder mehr bekommen möge.
Er vergleicht sich mit Jesus Christus.
Er beschimpft Leute, die noch auf diplomatischem Weg versucht haben, zu schlichten.
Ja, er spricht sogar Drohungen aus.
Und aus eben jenen Gründen bin ich nicht einverstanden mit dem, was Herr Thompson da von sich gibt. Das man solche Sandbox Games jedoch einfach ungeprüft veröffentlichen kann, finde ich aber auch moralisch etwas fragwürdig...

...Ich habe fertig...


----------



## Raveneye (14. Juli 2009)

@Raziel

Woher kommen diese Ideen den, sind die realen Aktionen aus irgendwelchen Spielen oder sind die Ideen aus den PC Spielen vor realen Hintergründen entstanden?

So wie du es beschreibst sind ziemlich viele Spiele Sandbox, dann müsste man auch Spiele wie Need for Speed verbieten wo man in die Polizeiwagen crasht nur das man dort keine Menschen sterben sieht.

Wow ist ab 12 Jahren oder? Bin mir da grad nicht so sicher. Hier kann ich locker in die BGs einloggen und ein andere Spieler plattmachen entweder zu mehreren auf einen drauf oder halt alleine, anscheinend ist das kein Problem denn es ist ab 12 freigegeben. In GTA machst du nicths anderes wenn du es dann so machen willst nur das du dort kein Schwert hast zb sondern einen Panzer oder halt sonstwas


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Wow ist ab 12 Jahren oder? Bin mir da grad nicht so sicher. Hier kann ich locker in die BGs einloggen und ein andere Spieler plattmachen entweder zu mehreren auf einen drauf oder halt alleine, anscheinend ist das kein Problem denn es ist ab 12 freigegeben. In GTA machst du nicths anderes wenn du es dann so machen willst nur das du dort kein Schwert hast zb sondern einen Panzer oder halt sonstwas



Dann ist es auch kein Unterschied ob ich mit ner Spritzpistole auf wen Ziele oder ne scharfe Waffe nehme oder?

In Wow rennen Elfen, Zwerge, Orks, Trolle und und und und rum. Sie hauen sich mit Schwertern und Äxten oder feuern Frost und Eisbälle aufeinander. 

Und in GTA?


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

@Raveneye: Ich kann Raziels Gedankengänge gut nachvollziehen. In GTA ist es nunmal so, dass alles das man machen kann auch im echten Leben umgesetzt werden kann. Zudem wird es auch so dargestellt wie es im RL wäre, optisch wie auch akustisch.
WoW hingegen ist zum grössten Teil Fiktion. Natürlich könnte ich auch im RL mit nem Schwert rumrennen und Kühe abstechen, dennoch: weder ist es in WoW der eigentliche Sinn irgendwelche Kühe abzustechen, noch wird es auch nur annähernd realistisch dargestellt. Man haut einmal drauf, das Teil fliegt um, ich kanns kürschnern, dann ists weg. In GTA hingegen schreien die Leute und laufen weg wenn ich wild in der Gegend rumballere, sie bluten und sie sterben, wie sies im RL auch tun würden. Es ist der Realismus der schon recht nahe ans RL rangeht. Ich persönlich mag GTA, kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen wenn das jemand zu brutal findet.
Und im RL Feuerbälle schmeissen wird dann relativ schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens gibt es auch Shooter die die Inhalte extrem real wiedergeben. Von solchen weiss die allgemeine Masse in Europa idR aber nicht allzu viel, da sie oft komplett indiziert werden und sämtliche Werbung dafür unterbunden wird. Sowas hab ich auch mal angetestet und mir war nach 5 Minuten spielen richtig übel, ein Gefühl, das ich bei nem Standard-Shooter nie bekommen hab, ob nun HL, Doom oder Serious Sam, CS, etc. Bei all diesen Shootern gehts ja auch nicht darum, das alles möglichst realistisch darzustellen, sondern vor allem dem Spieler eine gewisse Schwierigkeit zu bieten. Da ist oft die Umgebungsgrafik wesentlich wichtiger als die effektive Grafik der Models. (Diesen recht realitätsnahen Shooter hab ich dann auch wieder deinstalliert und das Setup gelöscht.)
In GTA hingegen sollen die Models möglichst realitätsnah wirken und das eckt dann halt recht schnell bei gewissen Leuten an.


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
> abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.


Was aber dennoch nicht Ziel des Spiels ist. Bloß weil es möglich ist, ist es noch lange nicht der Spielinhalt.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> full quote



/sign

Und jetzt fragen wir uns natürlich: Wenn GTA und WOW doch in deinen Augen das gleiche ist, was bedeutet das für dich? Sollte GTA auch FSK 12 bekommen? Und 12 jährige schon in GTA rumballern dürfen? Man darf nicht vergessen das manche Spiele Inhalte haben, mit denen Kinder noch nie konfrontiert wurden. Z.B. Mord, Folterszenen und ähnliches was absolut ungeeignet wäre. 

Ansonsten muß man bei "GTA und Wow sind doch eigentlich das selbe" ABER sie sind gewalttätig der Politik recht geben: Spiele in denen menschenähnliche Wesen getötet werden gehören verboten.

Und deshalb muß man sich ein Spiel genau anschauen! Was ist die Handlung? Wo spielt sie? Wer sind die anderen Figuren? Und warum wird etwas getan?

Während in Wow eine "Rollenspielfigur" versucht für seine Heimat zu kämpfen ist es in GTA der Spaß an sinnloser Zerstörung und Gewalt. 

Bist du wirklich der Meinung, das wäre das Gleiche?

Sinnvoll wäre es wohl wenn Programmierer von sich aus auf Spiele mit überdurchschnittlicher Gewalt aus Spaß an der Freude verzichten würden. Dann müßten wir uns nicht ständig über Politiker aufregen die so denken wie du "ist doch alles das Gleiche!" genau diese Pauschalisierung ist es, die normale Spieler in den Topf der Killerspielespieler wirft, ein Vorurteil was eben auch "pauschal" gefällt wurde.

Camö:
Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt das "Ziel" des Spiels ist, so ist das eigentliche Ziel (Mafiaboss oder?) genauso fraglich. Und die Möglichkeit wurde gegeben sonst könnte man sie eben nicht ausführen. Es muß erstmal programmiert werden, damit Spieler es im Spiel umsetzen können!


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Klar sagt nun jeder, dass es so nicht geplant ist. Aber hey, es ist ein Spiel und niemand stört es, wenn ich virtuell Frauen auf den Strich schicke oder mit den Köpfen Bowling spiele. Der Realismusgrad der gezeigten Szenen jedoch eckt an.
> Liberty City gibt es zwar nicht, aber wenn man diese Stadt einmal genauer betrachtet, so fällt einem auf, dass die Abläufe von unserer Realität nichtmal so stark abweichen. Schulbusse fahren, Pizzalieferanten nehmen Bestellungen entgegen und Sonnenanbeter bräunen sich am Strand.
> Und dann kommt plötzlich ein, mit einer Bazzoka bewaffneter, Mann daher und lässt den Eiswagen schmelzen. Wieso? Weils eh nix ausmacht. Ist blos virtuell.



Und genau deswegen ist das Spiel ab 18. Punkt. Aus. Ende. Wer sich am Setting stört und moralische Einwände hat, spielt es einfach nicht. Wer meint, die sich ihm im Spiel bietenden Szenen auf der Straße nachzuahmen - Pech. Kann man nix machen.

GTA 4 ist realistisch. Es portiert eine echte, von Verbrechen beherrschte Gesellschaft, in ein virtuelles New York. GTA war schon damals fragwürdig, als man mit Pixelgrafik aus der Vogelperspektive 10 Pfadfinder überfahren konnte ... das war im Übrigen deren einziger Zweck im Spiel. Damals störte sich nur niemand dran.

Das Spielprinzip ist und bleibt das Gleiche, nur bietet sich neben den Möglichkeiten, Leute sinnlos zu töten, auch eine interessante Geschichte mit Tiefgang und tollen Charakteren. 

Aber das sieht man natürlich nicht, wenn man kritisiert.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> WoW bietet dies auch an, jedoch sind die Beschränkungen höher als bei einem reinen Sandbox Game wie GTA. Man kann zwar Mobs metzeln um Gold zu farmen. Kinder-NPCs oder Unbeteiligte jedoch nicht. Nicht so bei GTA. Die offene Spielwelt ermöglicht mittlerweile so ziemlich alles. Auch virtuell Sex zu haben in einem Bordell oder mit der Kettensäge auf Frauenschau zu gehen und sich seinen Weg sprichwörtlich mit Leichen zu pflastern.
> 
> Klar sagt nun jeder, dass es so nicht geplant ist. Aber hey, es ist ein Spiel und niemand stört es, wenn ich virtuell Frauen auf den Strich schicke oder mit den Köpfen Bowling spiele. Der Realismusgrad der gezeigten Szenen jedoch eckt an.
> Liberty City gibt es zwar nicht, aber wenn man diese Stadt einmal genauer betrachtet, so fällt einem auf, dass die Abläufe von unserer Realität nichtmal so stark abweichen. Schulbusse fahren, Pizzalieferanten nehmen Bestellungen entgegen und Sonnenanbeter bräunen sich am Strand.
> ...


Das Spiel GTA IV hat die USK einschätzung "Ohne Jugendfreigabe",somit darf es nur an Erwachsene verkauft werden.Und mit 18 sollte man eigentlich wissen,dass dies schlecht ist und im realen Leben nicht nachzumachen.
Und GTA ist nicht nur ein reines Actionspiel,es ist sogar eine art Satire an Amerika bzw. der amerikanischen Gesellschaft. Und das war seit jeher das Ziel von Rockstar Games. Klar,GTA ist seit Teil 6 (GTA IV) sehr realistisch geworden,trotzdem sollte,jedernoch so normal denkende Mensch wissen,dass ich schlecht mit einer Pistole in einer Stadt rumrennen kann und hier und da einfach mal Leute abschießen kann um dann mit einen Wagen vor der Polizei abzuhauen und die mich nicht mehr suchen....
Zudem ist der Hautpunkt in GTA die Story.Und diese ist einwandfrei umgesetzt in teil IV. Und dort geht es nicht darum,der obermotz der Stadt zu werden.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Juli 2009)

Ich muss gestehen. Als ich 10 war und bei nem Kollege (im gleichen Alter) öfters übernachtet habe, haben wir oft GTA  Vice City gezoggt.
Uns ging es dabei nicht um die StoryLine. Neeein, die haben wir komplett ignoriert. Wir haben gespielt, wer die meisten Sterne hinbekommt und am längsten überlebt. Mit  Waffencheats.
Ich erinnere mich immernoch daran, wie ich etwa 20 Polizisten gleichzeitig einfach mit nem Flammenwerfer weggebrutzelt hab.
Mein Kollege hat 2 Hubschrauber mit seiner Bazooka runtergeholt.
Wir haben Panzers hergecheatet und einfach alles überfahren was im weg war.
Einmal haben wir auch einfach jemand erschossen, gewartet bis der Krankenwagen kam und diese Ärzte dann erswchossen, den Wagen geklaut und mit Sirene davongedüst.
Und wir hatten daran den meisten Spass als an alles, was ich mich vorher erinnern konnte.

Und jezz macht mir das schon ein bisschen Angst. Dass ich hemmungslos soviele Menschen einfach ermorden konnte.

Wie gesagt. Die Storyline war uns schnurzegal. Uns ging es nur um den Spassfaktor. Und am meisten Spass hat halt gebracht, Menschen zu tötet. So stylisch wie nur möglich. Und das macht mir Angst, dass sich dies bei ein paar Menschen aufs RL überträgt...


jaajaa, ich war ein ganz Böser. Aber mir fällt niemanden ein, in meinem Freundeskreis, der es nicht ähnlich gespielt hat.


Ps: Wie gesagt, ich war damals 10. Und vllt erschreckt es euch. Aber so ziemlich jeder meiner männlichen Klassenkameraden hatte das Spiel gezockt. wenn nicht mit 10, dann mit 12 oder 14.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> jaajaa, ich war ein ganz Böser. Aber mir fällt niemanden ein, in meinem Freundeskreis, der es nicht ähnlich gespielt hat.


Und was besagt das? Das eigentliche Ziel von GTA ist die Story,wenn wer nur darauf auf ist,massig Leute zu ermorden ist es seine Sache,es widerspricht jedoch den Ziel der Entwickler. Also ist der Mensch,der das Spiel spielt,daran schuld und nicht der Entwickler oder Publisher.
Wenn man so schlussfolgert,dass die Entwickler überall schuld sind, und nicht die Leute, die das Spiel anders spielen als gedacht, kann man gleich alle Shooter verbieten. oO

edit:
Somit müsste man theoretisch auch WoW,Warhammer etc. verbieten. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag irgendwo nur Leute ermorde (bzw. "farme") ist es fast dasselbe.


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Camö:
> Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt das "Ziel" des Spiels ist, so ist das eigentliche Ziel (Mafiaboss oder?) genauso fraglich. Und die Möglichkeit wurde gegeben sonst könnte man sie eben nicht ausführen. Es muß erstmal programmiert werden, damit Spieler es im Spiel umsetzen können!


Dann könnten die Entwickler vom kommenden Superhit Mafia 2 ja ihre Arbeit einstellen. Filme wie Scarface, GoodFellas, Der Pate oder Serien wie Sopranos faszinieren Millionen von Zuschauern, weil die Mafia eben die interessanteste Form einer Verbrecherorganisation ist und einen gewissen Reiz ausstrahlt (Hollywood hin oder her).
Und von Spielen wie Dead Space (sehr geil!), Call of Juarez (was für ne Story!) und anderen "ab 18"-Spielen müsste man ja dann auch die Finger lassen, weil sie fragwürdige Elemente enthalten. Und ich sage: Nein! Diese Spiele sind völlig zurecht nur für Erwachsene erhältlich (nicht zugänglich ...).

Solange keine Spiele existieren, in denen ich einen Kannibalen auf den Straßen, einen amoklaufenden, schwerbewaffnenten 17-jährigen in einer Schule oder einen pädophilen Vergewaltiger in einem Kindergarten spielen kann, habe ich keine moralischen Einwände.

Wenn ich in einem Survivalhorrorspiel wie Dead Space mit einem kettensägenähnlichen Plasmacutter mich meiner Feinde entledigen muss um zu überleben, dann finde ich es durchaus "realistisch". Wer sich daran stört, spielts nicht.

Und wenn ich in Spielen wie GTA böse!! Menschen töten muss, um ans Ziel zu kommen, dann ist es in meinen Augen ebenfalls "realistisch".


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und wir hatten daran den meisten Spass als an alles, was ich mich vorher erinnern konnte.
> 
> Und jezz macht mir das schon ein bisschen Angst. Dass ich hemmungslos soviele Menschen einfach ermorden konnte.
> 
> Wie gesagt. Die Storyline war uns schnurzegal. Uns ging es nur um den Spassfaktor. Und am meisten Spass hat halt gebracht, Menschen zu tötet. So stylisch wie nur möglich. Und das macht mir Angst, dass sich dies bei ein paar Menschen aufs RL überträgt...



Ich habe das erste GTA damals ebenfalls als Erdnuckel gespielt und auch ich habe die (kaum vorhanden) Storyline ignoriert und Menschen buchstäblich massakriert. Ja und? 
Wer überlegt, das ins RL übertragen zu müssen, ist bereits krank und hat sein Ziel vor Augen. Diese Spiele sind NICHT Auslöser von Amokläufen. Und wer von mir eine Quelle haben will, soll einfach im eigenen Freundeskreis nachfragen.
Auch die viel zitierte "Senkung der Hemmschwelle" ist in meinen Augen Schwachsinn. Deine Aussage, lieber Benji, bietet übrigens unendlich viel Angriffsfläche für konservative Antigamer und selbsternannte Psychoanalytiker.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Ach und mal so zum Theme "Realismus":
Nennt mir bitte einen Fall,wo ein Mann oder eine Frau irgendwo in der Stadt rumrennt,hunderte von Leuten tötet. Dann selbst erschossen wird von der Polizei und dann wieder vorm Krankenhaus quicklebendig rumsteht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ja,dies ist in GTA möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> und dann wieder vorm Krankenhaus quicklebendig rumsteht.


.. und ein paar Dollar "Behandlungskosten" abdrücken muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> .. und ein paar Dollar "Behandlungskosten" abdrücken muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt und er darf ja all seine Waffen behalten. Werden ihn ja nur abgenommen,wenn er festgenommen wird. Zudem,wie kann ein Mensch eine Bazooka,Granaten,ne Schrotflinte, nen Scharfschützengewehr, ne Maschinenpistole, nen Maschinengewehr und nen Messer bei sich tragen *ohne*,dass man etwas davon sieht?


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
> abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.



Ich glaube Jack Thompson hat sich ins Buffed Forum geschlichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich habe das erste GTA damals ebenfalls als Erdnuckel gespielt und auch ich habe die (kaum vorhanden) Storyline ignoriert und Menschen buchstäblich massakriert. Ja und?
> Wer überlegt, das ins RL übertragen zu müssen, ist bereits krank und hat sein Ziel vor Augen. Diese Spiele sind NICHT Auslöser von Amokläufen. Und wer von mir eine Quelle haben will, soll einfach im eigenen Freundeskreis nachfragen.
> Auch die viel zitierte "Senkung der Hemmschwelle" ist in meinen Augen Schwachsinn. Deine Aussage, lieber Benji, bietet übrigens unendlich viel Angriffsfläche für konservative Antigamer und selbsternannte Psychoanalytiker.



Ich stimme dir zu, dass GTA kein Auslöser von Amokläufen ist. Schliesslich hab ich kein Auto angehalten, den Fahrer rausgeschmissen und alle Menschen überfahren, die mir vor die Füsse laufen. Dies allein müsste schon Beweis genug sein.
Was mich bedrückt, ist: Dass man eine Menge Menschen sehr realitätsnah und sehr vielfältig umbringen kann, und dies (so wars früher bei mir) den meisten Spass am Spiel bringt. 
Ich kann sowas heut einfach nicht ruhigengewissens zustimmen.
Aber sehr viel dagegentun werd ich auch nicht. Ab 18 ist ja das Spiel bereits. Was sollte ich noch gross ändern?


Ps: Was der Anwalt aber fürn Stuss rauslässt, find ich ned in Ordnung


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe das war schwarzer humor von dem kerl, wenn ja hat er es geschafft mich zum schmunzeln zu bringen.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

Der Typ hat auch behauptet das der Microsoft Flight Simulator ein Trainingsprogramm für terroristen ist.
selbst die amerikanischen richter geben nichts auf sein gewäsch und so sollte es der rest der welt auch tun, denn dann fehlt ihm die benötigte aufmerksamkeit und er verschwindet in der versenkung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
> abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.



in WOW schlachtest du keine menschen ab? in WAR schlachtest du keine menschen ab? im TV werden keine Menschen abgeschlachtet?
IN DER REALITÄT werden nicht täglich tausende menschen abgeschlachtet?


in was für einer welt lebst du bitte?


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach und mal so zum Theme "Realismus":
> Nennt mir bitte einen Fall,wo ein Mann oder eine Frau irgendwo in der Stadt rumrennt,hunderte von Leuten tötet. Dann selbst erschossen wird von der Polizei und dann wieder vorm Krankenhaus quicklebendig rumsteht.
> 
> 
> ...


Leute es geht doch nicht darum ob das Spiel zu 100% realistisch ist oder nicht, sondern es geht darum wie es dargestellt wird. Es macht doch nen himmelweiten Unterschied ob ich in nem Spiel nen Gegner erschiesse und der sich dann in Luft auflöst oder ob er blutend langsam abkratzt und ich u.U. sogar noch einzelne Körperteile massakrieren kann (dabei beziehe ich mich jetzt nicht auf GTA). Ebenso ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob ich jetzt in ner fiktiven Welt in der es Fabelwesen gibt mit magischen Waffen Monster angreife oder ob ich mit ner Waffe in ner Stadt rumrenne und Leute abballere. Ich erinnere sonst zB gern mal an GTA 4 in dem man in nen Bandenkrieg verwickelt ist. Da geht es ausnahmslos darum, die gegnerischen Bandenmitglieder zu erschiessen bis keine mehr da sind und man so das Gebiet erobern konnte.
Ich persönlich finde GTA jetzt auch nicht so derbe, dass man es verbieten müsste, Freigabe ab 18 finde ich da völlig ok.

Doch die Frage ist doch grundsätzlich: wo zieht man die Grenze zwischen Realismus und Fiktion? Was für den einen völlig harmlos ist bereitet dem anderen Albträume sondergleichen. Wen von diesen beiden lässt man nun entscheiden, ob ein Spiel eine Altersfreigabe erhält oder komplett indiziert wird? Natürlich ist das ein Grundsatzproblem und ein Mittelweg müsste gefunden werden...Worauf ich aber hinaus will ist, dass beide Parteien versuchen sollten die andere Partei zu verstehen, sich in die Lage des Anderen versetzen versuchen und auf einem einigermassen sachlichen Niveau zu kommunizieren.

Im Übrigen kannte ich früher ich Eltern die ihren Kindern sogar Wasserpistolen verboten haben weil sie der Meinung waren, dass ihre Kinder solange sie Kinder sind nichts mit Waffen zu tun haben sollen. Für die meisten von uns klingt das lächerlich, dennoch kann man den Grundgedanken irgendwie verstehen. Schliesslich möchte man seine Kinder bis zu einem gewissen Grad vor der Welt wie sie ist schützen und Kind sein lassen.


----------



## Orag1 (14. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> die frage ist was hat das im WoW forum zu suchen?



ist das hier "nur" ein WoW forum?


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Leute es geht doch nicht darum ob das Spiel zu 100% realistisch ist oder nicht, sondern es geht darum wie es dargestellt wird. Es macht doch nen himmelweiten Unterschied ob ich in nem Spiel nen Gegner erschiesse und der sich dann in Luft auflöst oder ob er blutend langsam abkratzt und ich u.U. sogar noch einzelne Körperteile massakrieren kann (dabei beziehe ich mich jetzt nicht auf GTA). Ebenso ist es ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob ich jetzt in ner fiktiven Welt in der es Fabelwesen gibt mit magischen Waffen Monster angreife oder ob ich mit ner Waffe in ner Stadt rumrenne und Leute abballere. Ich erinnere sonst zB gern mal an* GTA 4 *in dem man in nen Bandenkrieg verwickelt ist. *Da geht es ausnahmslos darum, die gegnerischen Bandenmitglieder zu erschiessen bis keine mehr da sind und man so das Gebiet erobern konnte.*
> Ich persönlich finde GTA jetzt auch nicht so derbe, dass man es verbieten müsste, Freigabe ab 18 finde ich da völlig ok.
> 
> Doch die Frage ist doch grundsätzlich: wo zieht man die Grenze zwischen Realismus und Fiktion? Was für den einen völlig harmlos ist bereitet dem anderen Albträume sondergleichen. Wen von diesen beiden lässt man nun entscheiden, ob ein Spiel eine Altersfreigabe erhält oder komplett indiziert wird? Natürlich ist das ein Grundsatzproblem und ein Mittelweg müsste gefunden werden...Worauf ich aber hinaus will ist, dass beide Parteien versuchen sollten die andere Partei zu verstehen, sich in die Lage des Anderen versetzen versuchen und auf einem einigermassen sachlichen Niveau zu kommunizieren.


Muss dir da widersprechen. Dies kommt nicht in GTA IV vor,sondern im Vorgänger GTA San Andreas. Und kommt der Realität nunmal nahe .Und dies war nur auf der 1. Insel der Fall.
Und zur sache mit Mittelweg:
Einen direkten Mittelweg gibt es nicht und ich finde die USK macht ihre Sache schon gut. Die meisten Wertungen sind nachzuvollziehen und verständlich. Eine nicht-einstufung von Prototype ist verständlich, da sehe ich auch den Grund. Prototype hat den gesamten Gewaltgrad total überdreht und keiner sollte sich wundern, warum es hier nicht erscheint.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme an, dass dieser Thread ausm WoW-Forum ins "Gott & die Welt" Forum verschoben worden is.


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Doch die Frage ist doch grundsätzlich: wo zieht man die Grenze zwischen Realismus und Fiktion? Was für den einen völlig harmlos ist bereitet dem anderen Albträume sondergleichen. Wen von diesen beiden lässt man nun entscheiden, ob ein Spiel eine Altersfreigabe erhält oder komplett indiziert wird? Natürlich ist das ein Grundsatzproblem und ein Mittelweg müsste gefunden werden...Worauf ich aber hinaus will ist, dass beide Parteien versuchen sollten die andere Partei zu verstehen, sich in die Lage des Anderen versetzen versuchen und auf einem einigermassen sachlichen Niveau zu kommunizieren.


Was soll ich denn da verstehen?? Dass ein 13-jähriger Alpträume bekommt, nachdem er zahlreiche Leute erschossen hatte? Diese Spiele sind für Erwachsene gedacht und NICHTS ANDERES! Wer damit immer noch ein Problem hat, der ist einfach dumm und naiv, sich vorher nicht darüber informiert zu haben. 

Aus deinem gesamten Post können clevere Verfechter der Zockergesellschaft einen fundamentalen Kritikpunkt herausfiltern: Interaktion. Du stellst indirekt die Frage, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, einen von dir gesteuerten Avatar zum Morden zu bewegen. Dann müsste man das Rad weiterspinnen und alle bisher veröffentlichten Action- und Shooterspiele indizieren. Denn der Grafikstandard entwickelt sich immer weiter. Was wir heute als Nonplusultra erachten, wird in 10 Jahren müde belächelt werden. 

Eine sachliche Diskussion über dieses Thema wird es vermutlich lange Zeit nicht geben. Warum? Ebenso wie damals das Fernsehen als innovatives Medium als "Teufelswerk" erachtet wurde, sind Videospiele ebensowenig etabliert, gar verpönt. 

Neuem Fortschritt steht die Gesellschaft erstmal skeptisch gegenüber. Statt sie zu hinterfragen, wird sie kritisiert. Nur währt dieser Prozess bei Videospielen schon 20 Jahre.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Stimmt San Andreas wars, dem sag ich fälschlicherweise immer 4, sorry.
Und korrekterweise kams 2x vor, einmal auf der ersten Insel und einmal kurz vor Schluss.

Wie gesagt ich find die Einstufungen so auch ok wie sie sind. Was ich vor allem sagen kann ist, dass die USK enorm hinzugelernt hat. Früher wurden da etliche Spiele zu hart angepackt und andere Spiele viel zu harmlos. Mittlerweile machen die das recht gut.

Was ich versucht habe zu zeigen ist lediglich, dass man halt auch die Gedankengänge der Leute, die die Spiele zu brutal finden, nachvollziehen muss, genauso sehr wie man die Gedankengänge der Leute, die die Spiele ok finden nachvollziehen muss. Es ist im Prinzip das Selbe wie bei Splatter-Filmen: die einen lieben sie, die andern hassen sie. Dennoch kann man im Allgemeinen damit leben, dass es sie gibt, egal ob man sie nun mag oder nicht. Diese Akzeptanz gibt es aber auch noch nicht so wahnsinnig lange. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es in den 90ern noch recht viele Diskussionen über solche Filme. Genauso braucht es halt auch bei Computerspielen die Zeit bis die heutigen Generationen schon ein Bisschen älter sind, bis die Spiele allgemein akzeptiert werden.
Übrigens gibt es Computerspiele sowie Filme, die gar nicht erst nach Europa kommen weil sie nach unseren Massstäben zu brutal sind und die sind dann wirklich heftig. Insofern kann man davon ausgehn, dass das, was von der USK ab 18 freigegeben wird irgendwodurch human, bzw nicht so extrem realitätsnah ist wie anderes Zeug das da zT produziert wird.

Edit:


Camô schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn da verstehen?? Dass ein 13-jähriger Alpträume bekommt, nachdem er zahlreiche Leute erschossen hatte? Diese Spiele sind für Erwachsene gedacht und NICHTS ANDERES! Wer damit immer noch ein Problem hat, der ist einfach dumm und naiv, sich vorher nicht darüber informiert zu haben.
> 
> Aus deinem gesamten Post können clevere Verfechter der Zockergesellschaft einen fundamentalen Kritikpunkt herausfiltern: Interaktion. Du stellst indirekt die Frage, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist, einen von dir gesteuerten Avatar zum Morden zu bewegen. Dann müsste man das Rad weiterspinnen und alle bisher veröffentlichten Action- und Shooterspiele indizieren. Denn der Grafikstandard entwickelt sich immer weiter. Was wir heute als Nonplusultra erachten, wird in 10 Jahren müde belächelt werden.
> 
> ...


Ich rede hier nicht von 13-Jährigen. Es gibt genügend Erwachsene die sich bei einem Spiel fürchten würden, das für mich relativ harmlos oder akzeptabel ist. Das ist nunmal so und darauf muss man auch Rücksicht nehmen. Und genau daher sollte man sich davor hüten zu sagen, was ab 18 ist sei für Erwachsene ok, denn nicht jeder hat den selben "Schreckfaktor".
Und der clevere Verfechter der Zockergesellschaft - öhm...eigentlich war ich das bisher immer...tjo lustig wie schnell man plötzlich auf ne Seite gestellt wird auf der man gar nicht steht...aber zurück zum Thema:
Meine Aussage ist folgende: Pro- und Contra-Parteien sollen sich überlegen, was die Standpunkte des Gegenübers sind, warum er so denkt wie er denkt und warum er dafür oder dagegen ist. Was ich immer wieder lese sind folgende Argumente:
Contra:
- Viel zu gewalttätig
- Viel zu realitätsnah
- Animiert sowas im RL umzusetzen

Pro:
- Fiktiv, daher nicht gewalttätig
- Fiktiv und völlig realitätsfern
- Fiktiv, daher kann es gar nicht erst animieren, sowas im RL umzusetzen

Dabei hat aber weder Pro noch Contra Interesse daran zu verstehen warum sein Gegenüber so denkt wie er denkt. Es sind nunmal nicht alle Menschen gleich abgehärtet und damit müssen wir leben. Dass da das Blut schnell hochkocht ist auch klar, aber wenn man auf seinen Argumenten beharrt ohne davon abweichen zu wollen dürfte es wohl klar sein, dass keine Lösung zu Stande kommt oder?


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

1. Ich halte von GTA nichts, weil es einfache sinnlose Gewalt ist!

2. Bin ich zufrieden damit, das es mit FSK 18 eingestuft ist. Wer es mit 18 spielen will, soll das tun!

3. In Wow hat man auch auf dem Schlachtfeld nicht das "Ziel" Menschen oder sonstwas zu töten sondern Flagge zu holen oder zu Verteidigen. Ein Gebäude einnehmen oder zu verteidigen. Das ganze macht man, um der eigenen Fraktion zu helfen und nicht eben nicht um sinnlos zu töten!

4. Diesen Jack Thompson nehm ich nicht für ernst! Und ich glaube er ist sich darüber bewußt! Sonst würd er nicht rethorisch in die Schublade greifen, in der GTA & Co drinliegen.


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich find die Einstufungen so auch ok wie sie sind. Was ich vor allem sagen kann ist, dass die USK enorm hinzugelernt hat. Früher wurden da etliche Spiele zu hart angepackt und andere Spiele viel zu harmlos. Mittlerweile machen die das recht gut.



Das Problem ist nicht die USK sondern die Politik. Oder gestörte Anwälte ...


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3. In Wow hat man auch auf dem Schlachtfeld nicht das "Ziel" Menschen oder sonstwas zu töten sondern Flagge zu holen oder zu Verteidigen. Ein Gebäude einnehmen oder zu verteidigen. Das ganze macht man, um der eigenen Fraktion zu helfen und nicht eben nicht um sinnlos zu töten!


Da werfe ich einfach mal,da es ja in WoW nicht nur Schlachtfelder als PvP gibt, das Wort "Arena" ein. Klar,auch früher gab es eine menge Arena Spiele in der Realität.Weitaus früher.Allerdings ist es ja das Ziel in der Arena,das andere Team fertigzumachen. Und das nur wegen ein paar Arenapunkten bzw. der Arenawertung. Ist doch ebenfalls sinnlose Gewalt?


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ich versucht habe zu zeigen ist lediglich, dass man halt auch die Gedankengänge der Leute, die die Spiele zu brutal finden, nachvollziehen muss, genauso sehr wie man die Gedankengänge der Leute, die die Spiele ok finden nachvollziehen muss. Es ist im Prinzip das Selbe wie bei Splatter-Filmen: die einen lieben sie, die andern hassen sie. Dennoch kann man im Allgemeinen damit leben, dass es sie gibt, egal ob man sie nun mag oder nicht. Diese Akzeptanz gibt es aber auch noch nicht so wahnsinnig lange. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es in den 90ern noch recht viele Diskussionen über solche Filme. Genauso braucht es halt auch bei Computerspielen die Zeit bis die heutigen Generationen schon ein Bisschen älter sind, bis die Spiele allgemein akzeptiert werden.


Die Diskriminierung von Action- und Shooterspielen (denn nichts anderes ist es) wird aber alle Jahre wieder aufflammen. Immer dann, wenn es (unvermeidliche) Amokläufe oder Wahlen gibt.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, genauso wie die parallel geführten Diskussionen über "er hörte satanische Musik (Metal)" oder "er hörte Ghetto-Mördermusik (HipHop)". Der leichteste Weg des Politikers ist oft der nen allgemeinen Sündenbock zu nehmen, der in der Gesellschaft eh schon nicht so toll angesehen ist.

Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl in ~30 Jahren werden die PC-Spiele relativ harmlos sein und in den Medien wird über Virtual-Reality-Shooter gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da werfe ich einfach mal,da es ja in WoW nicht nur Schlachtfelder als PvP gibt, das Wort "Arena" ein. Klar,auch früher gab es eine menge Arena Spiele in der Realität.Weitaus früher.Allerdings ist es ja das Ziel in der Arena,das andere Team fertigzumachen. Und das nur wegen ein paar Arenapunkten bzw. der Arenawertung. Ist doch ebenfalls sinnlose Gewalt?



Hm... es gibt Gladiatorensets die in Verbindung mit dem Wort Arena mich irgendwie an alte Gladiatorenkämpfe im alten Rom erinnern. Sehr seltsam! Vielleicht ist es ja in Wow das fehlen von übermässig strömenden Blut, die fehlende Freude am sinnlosen Abschlachten von Unschuldigen und die knapp gehaltenen Sterbeanimationen die mich dazu bewogen haben?

Gewalt ist alltäglich vorhanden! Und letztlich ist jede körperliche Beeinträchtigung auf eine andere Person eine Art von Gewalt!

Bei einem Film ist man nur Zuschauer und handelt nicht aktiv, Wow ist nicht auf "hab Lust am töten ausgerichtet". Es ist eher wie das Mittelstück zwischen Völkerball und Gotchaspielen! Ja auch Völkerball beinhaltet Gewalt! Ziel des Spiels ist es die gegnerischen Spieler mittels eines Wurfobjekts auszuschalten! Und auch Gotcha ist kein "töte und hab Spaß dabei!"-Spiel sondern eine Mannschaftssportart.

Moralisch bedenklich fängt bei mir an, wo die Grafik dann Detailverliebt auch jedes Einzelheit darstellen will, Unschuldige zu hauf "niedergemäht werden können, schreien und um ihr Leben flehen! 

Anders gefragt:

Wenn zwei gleichstarke Teams sich in der Arena gegenüber stehen, ist es für dich das gleiche wie unschuldige wehrlose Personen mit nem Auto zu überfahren?


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich rede hier nicht von 13-Jährigen. Es gibt genügend Erwachsene die sich bei einem Spiel fürchten würden, das für mich relativ harmlos oder akzeptabel ist. Das ist nunmal so und darauf muss man auch Rücksicht nehmen. Und genau daher sollte man sich davor hüten zu sagen, was ab 18 ist sei für Erwachsene ok, denn nicht jeder hat den selben "Schreckfaktor".
> Und der clevere Verfechter der Zockergesellschaft - öhm...eigentlich war ich das bisher immer...tjo lustig wie schnell man plötzlich auf ne Seite gestellt wird auf der man gar nicht steht...aber zurück zum Thema:



Wer sich als Erwachsener nicht vorher darüber informiert, was einen im Spiel erwartet, ist selbst Schuld. Es gibt genügend Foren und Spielezeitschriften, die seriös und objektiv darüber berichten.

Im Übrigen habe ich dich nicht als Verfechter der Zockergesellschaft defamiert. Ich habe bei dir zwischen den Zeilen gelesen und meinte, dass eben diese Verfechter der Zockergesellschaft das zu ihrem Vorteil ummünzen könnten.


----------



## Night falls (14. Juli 2009)

> Die Diskriminierung von Action- und Shooterspielen (denn nichts anderes ist es) wird aber alle Jahre wieder aufflammen. Immer dann, wenn es (unvermeidliche) Amokläufe oder Wahlen gibt.


Bis die Killerspiel-Generation erwachsen ist und man sich ein neues Opfer sucht.
Früher waren es Schundhefte, dann Horrorfilme und nun eben die PC-Spiele. Bald werden es wir sein die gegen die junge Generation wettert, weil sie irgendeinem neuen Trend fröhnt, den wir nicht verstehen.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn zwei gleichstarke Teams sich in der Arena gegenüber stehen, ist es für dich das gleiche wie unschuldige wehrlose Personen mit nem Auto zu überfahren?


Nein ist es nicht. Trotzdem herrscht eine menge Gewalt in WoW vor.Nehmen wir z.B. das Nordend Anfangsgebiet:
Ich muss als Anhänger des Lichkönigs (im Spiel der böse Bube) ebenfalls unschuldige Menschen töten. Und später sogar mit 2 Dolchen Soldaten foltern. Oder in Nordend gibt es eine ähnliche Quest wo ich jemanden foltern muss. Und dort bin ich nicht mehr Anhänger des bösen.
Und GTA ist nunmal auf Realimus getrimmt,nicht zu 100% aber zu guten 85%. Aber wer zwischen Spiel und richtiges Leben nicht unterscheiden kann,sollte sich sowieso,meiner Meinung nach,in Behandlung geben.
Trotzdem,und das sollte man sich vor Augen führen,hat das Team der USK GTA IV eine Einschätzung gegeben und haben das Spiel nicht auf den index gesetzt. Und so detailverliebt GTA ist,es ist nicht der Spielzweck,unschuldige Menschen mit einen Auto zu überfahren und daran Spaß zu haben. Der Spielzweck besteht weiterhin darin, dass ich die Story durchspiele. 

Eher finde ich es schlimmer,wenn ich, wie in Splinter Cell Conviction, einen Menschen AKTIV foltern muss, indem ich ihn mit Eingaben gegen das Waschbecken werfe oder seinen Kopf gegen die Wand stoße.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Trotzdem herrscht eine menge Gewalt in WoW vor.Nehmen wir z.B. das Nordend Anfangsgebiet:
> Ich muss als Anhänger des Lichkönigs (im Spiel der böse Bube) ebenfalls unschuldige Menschen töten. Und später sogar mit 2 Dolchen Soldaten foltern.



Das ist mein Lieblingsargument! Da muß ich immer grinsen! Da sieht wer sich mit der Materie tatsächlich beschäftigt hat oder pauschal verurteilt. Oder wer die Questtexte liest oder einfach nur mit Questhelper stupide hochlevelt. 

Wenn du die Stelle kennst wird dir sicherlich nicht entgangen sein, dass der Todesritter die Fronten wechselt GERADE WEIL er das nicht mit sich und seinem Gewissen weiter vereinbaren kann. 



Razyl schrieb:


> Oder in Nordend gibt es eine ähnliche Quest wo ich jemanden foltern muss. Und dort bin ich nicht mehr Anhänger des bösen.



Du hast vergessen das man auch kleinen Affenbabys einen klaps auf den Po geben muß! Das wäre auch noch ein beliebte Stelle wo ich dann wieder frage:

Und das willst du mit dem abschlachten von Unschuldigen in einem Spiel gleichsetzen, was versucht sich an unserer Realität anzulehnen?



Razyl schrieb:


> Und GTA ist nunmal auf Realimus getrimmt,nicht zu 100% aber zu guten 85%. Aber wer zwischen Spiel und richtiges Leben nicht unterscheiden kann,sollte sich sowieso,meiner Meinung nach,in Behandlung geben.
> Trotzdem,und das sollte man sich vor Augen führen,hat das Team der USK GTA IV eine Einschätzung gegeben und haben das Spiel nicht auf den index gesetzt. Und so detailverliebt GTA ist,es ist nicht der Spielzweck,unschuldige Menschen mit einen Auto zu überfahren und daran Spaß zu haben. Der Spielzweck besteht weiterhin darin, dass ich die Story durchspiele.



Was ist denn die Story und das Ziel des Spiels?



Razyl schrieb:


> Eher finde ich es schlimmer,wenn ich, wie in Splinter Cell Conviction, einen Menschen AKTIV foltern muss, indem ich ihn mit Eingaben gegen das Waschbecken werfe oder seinen Kopf gegen die Wand stoße.



Ich kenn SplinterCell nicht, muß man das tun? Ist das Teil des Auftrags? Kann man GTA durchspielen ohne einen Menschen zu töten? Oder zumindestens ohne unschuldige zu töten?


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist mein Lieblingsargument! Da muß ich immer grinsen! Da sieht wer sich mit der Materie tatsächlich beschäftigt hat oder pauschal verurteilt. Oder wer die Questtexte liest oder einfach nur mit Questhelper stupide hochlevelt.
> 
> Wenn du die Stelle kennst wird dir sicherlich nicht entgangen sein, dass der Todesritter die Fronten wechselt GERADE WEIL er das nicht mit sich und seinem Gewissen weiter vereinbaren kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Ich war mal so frei und hab gebastelt!^^




Razyl schrieb:


> Und was besagt das? Das eigentliche Ziel von GTA ist die Story,wenn wer nur darauf auf ist,massig Leute zu ermorden ist es seine Sache,es widerspricht jedoch den Ziel der Entwickler. Also ist der Mensch,der das Spiel spielt,daran schuld und nicht der Entwickler oder Publisher.
> Wenn man so schlussfolgert,dass die Entwickler überall schuld sind, und nicht die Leute, die das Spiel anders spielen als gedacht, kann man gleich alle Shooter verbieten. oO



Und trotzdem kommt es im Spiel vor.Ob die Story dies nun so besagt,ist ja am Ende egal. <- Zitat Razyl


Du siehst, man kann manche Antworten sogar mehrfach verwenden!^^ Da du ja selbst sagst: Was kümmert mich die Story? Es geht drum was in dem Spiel geschieht! Und ich glaube NICHT das jemand bei ner Verfolgungsjagd drauf aufpaßt ob er Unschuldige umnietet! Wobei auch Gesetzeshüter, die einen wegen Geschwindigkeitsübertretung und oder wilden Schießereien in der Innenstadt "Unschuldige" sind. 

Du kannst weiter darauf beharren, dass Wow & WAR gleichwertig brutal wie GTA ist, oder wir einigen uns darauf, dass es brutaler aber noch nicht völlige sinnlose Gewalt ist. Und natürlich darauf, das es in der FSK unbedingt höher einzustufen ist, als die anderen beiden MMOs. Ansonsten werden wir uns wohl die nächsten Beiträge Argumentationstechnisch im Kreis drehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du kannst weiter darauf beharren, dass Wow & WAR gleichwertig brutal wie GTA ist, oder wir einigen uns darauf, dass es brutaler aber noch nicht völlige sinnlose Gewalt ist. Und natürlich darauf, das es in der FSK unbedingt höher einzustufen ist, als die anderen beiden MMOs. Ansonsten werden wir uns wohl die nächsten Beiträge Argumentationstechnisch im Kreis drehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sags mal so:
GTA hat die richtige USK einstufung.
WoW und WAR nicht. WoW ist mit Wotlk wesentlich brutaler geworden,WAR ist sowieso von Anfang auf Gewalt ausgelegt. Und die richtige Einstufung für WoW und WAR wäre die Einstufung "Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren". Ab 12 sind beide Spiele nicht,nicht wegen des Suchtverhaltens. Sondern wegen den Gewaltgrad.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so:
> GTA hat die richtige USK einstufung.
> WoW und WAR nicht. WoW ist mit Wotlk wesentlich brutaler geworden,WAR ist sowieso von Anfang auf Gewalt ausgelegt. Und die richtige Einstufung für WoW und WAR wäre die Einstufung "Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren". Ab 12 sind beide Spiele nicht,nicht wegen des Suchtverhaltens. Sondern wegen den Gewaltgrad.



Naja^^ Ich würde GTA ab 18 einstufen und Wow & WAR wegen Gewalt UND Sucht ab 16! oO Wobei da der Suchtgrad im Vordergrund stehen würde.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Juli 2009)

Da stimme ich Razyl zu. Als mit der einstufung auf 16. Ist nur gerechtfertigt.

Habe WoW mit 13 angefangen zu spielen... nunja, Konsequenz war, dass ich sehr wenig gelernt habe und eine Stufe runtergefallen bin^^

WoW is böhse! ( . )  ,.,  ( * )


----------



## Razyl (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja^^ Ich würde GTA ab 18 einstufen und Wow & WAR wegen Gewalt UND Sucht ab 16! oO Wobei da der Suchtgrad im Vordergrund stehen würde.


Klar liegt vorerst der Suchtgrad klar im Auge. Aber die USK wird sich wohl vorerst auf den Gewaltgrad abziehen. Das große Problem bei MMO´s ist ja,besonders in diesen Fall bei WoW:
Das allererste WoW ist seit 2004 eingestuft mit "Ab 12". Damals konnte die USK nicht abziehen,dass WoW am Ende sehr viel sucht aufbauen kann. Burning Crusade hat ebenso ab 12 bekommen vom Gewaltgrad ok. Mittlerweile hätte die USK wissen müssen,dass WoW sehr süchtig wirkt. Wotlk ebenfalls ab 12,obwohl der Gewaltgrad gestiegen ist. Doch das Problem liegt nur dort:
Eine Mutter kauft ihren 12 jährigen Sohn 2006 WoW. Kein Problem bis dato. Hätte die USK aber nun gesagt, beim 2007 erschienenen addon BC, zu sagen "Ne,das ist nun ab 16",kann man als Mutter dann wohl schlecht sagen: 
"Ja,das Addon darfst du aber nicht spielen,das ist ab 16". Das Kind (dann 13 nehmen wir einfach mal an) versteht das am Anfang gar nicht: Warum kann ich das Grundspiel spielen und das Addon nicht mehr?
Wenn man nun bei Wotlk gesagt hätte ab 16,müsste man das auch wieder erklären,warum dann Grundspiel und 1. Erweiterung ab 12 sind.
Wenn man eine Erweiterung zu WoW ab 16 einstuft,kann man schlecht auch alle vorigen Teile ab 12 lassen. Das Gesetz besagt aber nun an der Stelle,eingestufte Spiele dürfen nicht nochmals in der USK Wertung geändert werden. Trotzdem gibt es Fälle, wie Condemend,dass 1 Jahr später dann doch indiziert wurde,aber vorher ab 18 war.
Der USK sind da sehr die Hände gebunden und besonders ist es problematisch für den Hersteller/Publisher. Wenn die USK sagt "Wotlk ab 16! Grundspiel und BC werden nun geändert,ebenfalls ab 16" muss der Hersteller nun alle Packungen abändern und das neue USK logo drauf drucken. Und dann müssen auch die Spielehändler die dann "falschen"Packungen rausnehmen und die neue Packungen hintun. Doch welcher Spielehändler würde das machen? Sehr sehr schwieriger Fall in sachen WoW.


----------



## marion9394 (14. Juli 2009)

gta ist klar ab 18! zu schade das es viel zu viele kiddies in die hände kriegen - gerade beim neuen teil... blut am frontgrill, kopfschüsse und nutten ***** dir auf dem beifahrersitz einen....

wow ab 16? hm schwer.... solange es die ältern kontrollieren und überwachen kann auch ein jüngerer spieln (ok wenns nach mir geht auch ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gradius@PTR (14. Juli 2009)

WoW ab 16?
Naja sinnvoller währe wie in Entenhausen online (oder wied es heißt) dass Eltern die Tastatureingabe freischalten müssen, und man sonst nur mit Makros schreiben kann. 

Und wenn ein 13 jähriger gewaltspiele spielt oder Horrorvideos schaut, und Alpträume bekommt, meine Meinung:

PECH!
Da steht drauf:ab 18, wenn die zu **** zum lesen sind, dann kann ihnen au nix mehr helfen. 

Wenn Erwachsene sich darüber aufregen, dann spielt solche spiele einfach net, es tut niemand weh wenn irgendwelche selsamen Leute sich zuhause einschließen um solche Spiele zu spielen.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. Juli 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> PECH!
> Da steht drauf:ab 18, wenn die zu **** zum lesen sind, dann kann ihnen au nix mehr helfen.
> 
> Wenn Erwachsene sich darüber aufregen, dann spielt solche spiele einfach net, es tut niemand weh wenn irgendwelche selsamen Leute sich zuhause einschließen um solche Spiele zu spielen.


Sry aber hast du da gerade blöd bzw dumm als Schimpfwort zensiert ? ^^


----------



## Eisenschmieder (14. Juli 2009)

Ja und Saddam war mit Osama in ner Gilde...


----------



## Raveneye (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Razyl zu. Als mit der einstufung auf 16. Ist nur gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Habe WoW mit 13 angefangen zu spielen... nunja, Konsequenz war, dass ich sehr wenig gelernt habe und eine Stufe runtergefallen bin^^
> 
> WoW is böhse! ( . )  ,.,  ( * )



Naja daran ist ja nicht Wow Schuld ^^

Es ist schon richtig so das GTA ab 18 ist absolut, das Wow ab 12 ist naja. Ich würde Wow schon einfach von der Komplexität her auf 16 setzen, inis , berufe ,kenntnisse über Stats usw.. Klar muss man das alles nicht zwingend wissen um Wow wissen aber es ist schon ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Spiels.


----------



## Camô (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eher finde ich es schlimmer,wenn ich, wie in Splinter Cell Conviction, einen Menschen AKTIV foltern muss, indem ich ihn mit Eingaben gegen das Waschbecken werfe oder seinen Kopf gegen die Wand stoße.



Wo wir wieder beim Thema Gut gegen Böse wären. Sam Fisher hatte im Vorgänger seine Tochter verloren und übt Rache an den Verbrechern. Entsprechend hart und skrupellos geht er mit den Bösen um.
Diese Szene gab es übrigens auch in "Ein Quantum Trost" und der ist ab 16 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sags also nochmal: Solange Gewalt nicht sinnlos ist, ist sie nie fehl am Platz.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

@ Ursprungstopic:
Bekloppter Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kenn aber leider keine Zitate von ihm die ich zum Besten geben kann.

Aber der Kerl gehört in die Geschlossene ;D

@ Threadtopic, das sich entwickelt hat:
GTA kann einem aber einen Reifeprozess aufzeigen, den WoW schlechter aufzeigen kann (wie ich finde):

WoW:
Man fängt an, naiv, "Kiddiehaft", flamt rum usw. Wenn man so was macht und sinnlos Wölfe schlachtet (Hoooorst!) dann bleibt man ein Depp ;D
Oder man ist beim Anfangen schon reif, dann bleibt man auch "reif" im Spiel.

Und zumindest beim PvP sind echte Menschen da, die gegen einen Kämpfen.


GTA:
Man spielts durch, das erste Mal (Ich z.B. San Andreas vor X Jahren, 4 vielleicht, also bei mir mit knapp 14
Ich hab das typische hier besagte gemacht. Undendlich Waffen gecheatet und, am Besten noch mit Trainer und Unsterblichkeit, Pixel abgeschlachtet ohne Ende. Nebenbei hab ich immer mal eine Mission gemacht, ohne sie zu kapieren o.ä.

Beim Zweiten Mal liefs ähnlich, ein Dreivierteljahr später, aber die Gewaltexzesse kannte ich schon, die Missionen nicht so, also mehr darauf konzentriert, teilweise schon richtig in der Story versunken, die wahnsinnig gut ist.

Drittes Mal: *gähn* Gewalt, Gewalt, Gewalt. Lieber Sachen erreichen, Nebenmissionen und so. WOAH DIE STORY! HAMMER! ICH LIEBE SIE! Cheats? Nur im Notfall!

Viertes Mal (jetzt), mit der Sotry höchstens noch im Hinterkopf:
Ich habs vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder angefangen. Mein altes Wissen aufgewendet, um mich gut auszurüsten, die ersten Missionen zu machen, essentielle Nebenmissionen machen, einfach mal rumfahren um Skills zu steigern, mehr Missionen, Geld machen, ohne Leute zu killen etc. Devise: Keine sinnlose Gewalt. Ich hab angefangen auf meine Autos aufpassen, möglichst kratzerfrei und blutfrei von A nach B zu kommen.

Gewaltexzesse hatte ich noch gar keine (In Las Venturas inzwischen), außer zu den Anlässen, bei denen sie einen "Sinn" hatten, nämlich Waffenskills steigern. Inzwischen hab ich fast alle Skills auf Hitman, Taximissionen, Ordnungshütermissionen, Krankenwagenmissionen, Feuerwehrmissionen durch, Fahrskill voll, in der Fahrschule alles auf Gold, in der Flugschule alles bis auf eins auf Gold, Flugskill und Motorradskill fast voll, Fahrradskill voll, Ausdauer voll, Lungenkapazität voll, 235 Millionen Dollar auf dem Konto etc. 
Und die Story begeistert mich immer noch ohnegleichen.

Man reift wie ich finde als User.
Aber Reue fühle ich trotzdem nicht, wenn ich die Pixelhaufen von Passanten umschieße, die 5 KI-Befehle haben:
Rumgehen, Auto fahren, Weglaufen, Bei Angriff zurückschlagen, und zufällig mal ein Auto klauen.

Von daher: GTA, WoW und WAR ab 16. Punkt :x


----------



## Raveneye (15. Juli 2009)

Naja als Lehrspiel würd ich GTA nicht verkaufen ^^.

Aber bei mir war es früher auch so auf dem C64 manche Spiele einfach nur sinnlos rumgeballert oder rumgelaufen und wenn es dann langweilig wurde auch mal die Missionen alle gemacht. 

Die die früher schon gespielt haben auf dem C 64 wissen auch das es dort noch ganze andere Spiele gab die zwar nicht die Grafik hatten weil es manchmal reine Textspiele waren aber auch nicht so ganz gewaltfrei waren. zb. Mafiagames und diverse Ballerspiele also liegt nicht nur an den neuen Spielen.


----------



## tschilpi (15. Juli 2009)

> "Ich liebe den Duft von brennenden Spielern am Morgen." (WTF? Anm. d. Red.)


Der ist doch krank.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erstes richtige GTA hab ich erst vor einem halben Jahr gezockt. Und nein, ich habe nicht gecheatet und war 100% nur darauf konzentriert, die Story und die Nebenmissionen zu absolvieren. Meine Freunde (ihr koennt euch vielleicht vorstellen wie die GTA zocken..) glauben mir nicht, dass ich das ganze Spiel ohne einen einzigen Cheat durchgezockt habe. (San Andreas)


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Der ist doch krank.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also so schwer ist San Andreas nun wirklich nicht, dass mans nur mit cheaten durchspielen könnte. Ich fand eigentlich GTA relativ einfach seit GTA 3, vorher zu Zeiten von GTA 1/2/London, da war jemand für mich ein Held wenn ers ohne zu cheaten durchgespielt hat ^^


----------



## tschilpi (15. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also so schwer ist San Andreas nun wirklich nicht, dass mans nur mit cheaten durchspielen könnte. Ich fand eigentlich GTA relativ einfach seit GTA 3, vorher zu Zeiten von GTA 1/2/London, da war jemand für mich ein Held wenn ers ohne zu cheaten durchgespielt hat ^^


Ich fand es auch nicht schwer... vielleicht 1-2 Missionen an denen man etwas haengen bleibt, die Endmission hab ich beim ersten Anlauf geschafft.. naja..
Aber die koennen es halt nicht. Zu sehr mit Cheats verwoehnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch nicht schwer... vielleicht 1-2 Missionen an denen man etwas haengen bleibt, die Endmission hab ich beim ersten Anlauf geschafft.. naja..
> Aber die koennen es halt nicht. Zu sehr mit Cheats verwoehnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Verordne ihnen 6 Monate GTA-Entzug und CS-Aktivität, dann schaffen die das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder beim Thema Gut gegen Böse wären. Sam Fisher hatte im Vorgänger seine Tochter verloren und übt Rache an den Verbrechern. Entsprechend hart und skrupellos geht er mit den Bösen um.
> Diese Szene gab es übrigens auch in "Ein Quantum Trost" und der ist ab 16 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem bei Ubi Soft wird dann sein: Conviction wird defintiv ab 18 sein. Die Szenen die beschrieben werden sind äußerst gewalttätig und schreien gerade zu nach einer ab 18 USK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (16. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Ubi Soft wird dann sein: Conviction wird defintiv ab 18 sein. Die Szenen die beschrieben werden sind äußerst gewalttätig und schreien gerade zu nach einer ab 18 USK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorgen um eine Indizierung müssen sie sich aber nicht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BohneTheBoon (16. Juli 2009)

hab den kerl mal eben gegoogelt und bei wikipedia herausgefunden das er aufgrund seiner ausschweifungen im gerichtssaal und seiner haltlosen klagen und vorwürfen, seine anwaltzulassung und knapp 43k dollar los geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Geschieht dem Kerl auch irgendwie recht, der vergleicht Spieleentwickler mit Sadam Hussein und joseph Goebbels, Spieler mit Amokläufern und Spiele mit Ausbildungs-simulationen für Terroristen.
bis auf diesen beitrag von pcaction werd ich mir aber keines seiner zitate mehr ansehn, das eben hat mir gereicht.
mfg 
Böhnchen


----------



## Zonalar (16. Juli 2009)

Dann sollten aber dem einen oder anderen politiker, den Politikerführerschein (gibst sowas überhaupt?) wegnehmen und ihnen eine Geldstrafe verordnen! Bei sovielen Vorwürfen, denen sie uns Spielern machen, ist das nur gerecht!


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber dem einen oder anderen politiker, den Politikerführerschein (gibst sowas überhaupt?) wegnehmen und ihnen eine Geldstrafe verordnen! Bei sovielen Vorwürfen, denen sie uns Spielern machen, ist das nur gerecht!


Ne, den Führer-Schein hatte nur einer :>


----------



## Arcandaa (17. Juli 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> "Die Bibel unterstützt das Töten von unschuldigen Menschen nicht. Grand Theft Auto tut es. Der Islam tut es."



Der Typ ist ein scheiss Provokateur. Aber ich lass mich nicht Provozieren. Arschloch.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> Der Typ ist ein *scheiss* Provokateur. Aber ich lass mich nicht Provozieren. *Arschloch*.


:/


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> Der Typ ist ein scheiss Provokateur. Aber ich lass mich nicht Provozieren. Arschloch.


Ich hoffe das war Absicht von dir sonst muss ich echt an deiner Intelligenz zweifeln.


----------



## Blackfall234 (17. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen. Als ich 10 war und bei nem Kollege (im gleichen Alter) öfters übernachtet habe, haben wir oft GTA Vice City gezoggt.
> Uns ging es dabei nicht um die StoryLine. Neeein, die haben wir komplett ignoriert. Wir haben gespielt, wer die meisten Sterne hinbekommt und am längsten überlebt. Mit Waffencheats.
> Ich erinnere mich immernoch daran, wie ich etwa 20 Polizisten gleichzeitig einfach mit nem Flammenwerfer weggebrutzelt hab.
> Mein Kollege hat 2 Hubschrauber mit seiner Bazooka runtergeholt.
> ...




wusste gar nicht das man menschen in nem spiel töten kann. Dachte immer das sind Polygon Figuren.


----------



## Blackfall234 (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja^^ Ich würde GTA ab 18 einstufen und Wow & WAR wegen Gewalt UND Sucht ab 16! oO Wobei da der Suchtgrad im Vordergrund stehen würde.




wobei warhammer nich so abhängig macht wie wow ^.^
kenne jemanden der hat 3 jahre nix anderes gezockt als wow. das muss ja nich heißen das das bei allen so is aber es gibt proportional wohl mehr wowler die nen pc nur für wow haben als war´ler

wobei beide spiele jetzt nun nicht grade die suchtmacher nr 1 sind. 
Das sind immer noch drogen, Zigarren und Alkohol


----------



## Serran (19. Juli 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> wobei warhammer nich so abhängig macht wie wow ^.^
> kenne jemanden der hat 3 jahre nix anderes gezockt als wow. das muss ja nich heißen das das bei allen so is aber es gibt proportional wohl mehr wowler die nen pc nur für wow haben als war´ler
> 
> wobei beide spiele jetzt nun nicht grade die suchtmacher nr 1 sind.
> Das sind immer noch *drogen, Zigarren und Alkohol*



Zigarren und Alkohol sind Drogen!


----------



## Blackfall234 (19. Juli 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Zigarren und Alkohol sind Drogen!




Naja Zigarreten nich ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is keine pure Droge aber du hast recht ^.^


----------



## Blackfall234 (19. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Verordne ihnen 6 Monate GTA-Entzug und CS-Aktivität, dann schaffen die das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mahc doch lieber CoD 4 Hardcore mode ^.^


----------



## tschilpi (19. Juli 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Naja Zigarreten nich ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie definierst du Droge?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allgemein wird unter dem Begriff Droge ein Wirkstoff verstanden, welcher in einem Organismus Funktionen zu veraendern mag. Zigaretten bestehen aus Tabak, einer Droge. Nun gut, du meinst wohl, dass Zigaretten eine Droge enthalten, aber nicht zu 100% aus Tabak bestehen?


----------



## Blackfall234 (19. Juli 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Wie definierst du Droge?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja genau


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> ja genau



Du meinst also, wenn ich Koks mit Puderzucker und Backpulver vermische ist es also auch keine "echte Droge" mehr?


----------



## Eisenschmieder (4. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sicher.
> man kann die kampange spielen. die ist interessant. aber 90% der spieler die ich kenne loggen sich ein cheaten waffen her massakrieren ein wenig.



hab ich auch schon gemacht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das beste isses einfach mit nem motorrad ne geile verfolgungsjagd zu machen da fühlt man sich wie im film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 1x das weiß ich noch das klingt jetzt echt dumm aber da laufen doch immer diese omas mit den gehhilfen und da hab ich mal ausversehen eine überfahren :/ die is so abnormal in den himmel geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich muss jetzt noch lachen wie die abgegangen is...hach
funspiel halt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. August 2009)

Der Grund, warum uns gewaltätige Spiele Spass machen ist der, dass wir keine Konsequenzen zu fürchten haben. Ebensowenig wie Moralstiche.
Oder wer würde von Euch ein Spiel spielen, das mit folgendem Satz angepriesen wird: "Für jeden Pixelmenschen, den ihr tötet, töten wir einen unserer Mitarbeiter!"

Mindestens 90% der Spieler würden nichtmal ihrem Freund eine Schnittwunde zufügen, wenn der sie deutlich dazu auffordert. Moral ist immernoch ein menschliches Gut, weshalb auch Religionen überflüssig sind, wenn es um Moralvorstellungen geht, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Anduris (5. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Bis die Killerspiel-Generation erwachsen ist und man sich ein neues Opfer sucht.
> Früher waren es Schundhefte, dann Horrorfilme und nun eben die PC-Spiele. Bald werden es wir sein die gegen die junge Generation wettert, weil sie irgendeinem neuen Trend fröhnt, den wir nicht verstehen.


Sehr schöne Sätze. So ist es!


----------



## Anduris (5. August 2009)

Der Typ is echt krank! Aber wie!


----------



## Kontinuum (7. August 2009)

Wieso kommen hier andauernd leute mit dem vermeintlichen Argument, dass es sich bei Sachen die im Spiel möglich sind, nicht um Inhalt handelt? Alles was man machen kann ist logischerweise auch Spielinhalt, da brauch man doch garnicht weiter drüber diskutieren... Und von von ca. 10 gta spielern holen sich 9 mit sicherheit wenn sie zocken einfach nur 5 sterne und schlachten ab, das passiert automatisch beim menschen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es gut ist. Vor allem ist das spiel meines wissens auch ab 16 freigegeben was viel zu früh ist finde ich...


----------



## Skatero (8. August 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wieso kommen hier andauernd leute mit dem vermeintlichen Argument, dass es sich bei Sachen die im Spiel möglich sind, nicht um Inhalt handelt? Alles was man machen kann ist logischerweise auch Spielinhalt, da brauch man doch garnicht weiter drüber diskutieren... Und von von ca. 10 gta spielern holen sich 9 mit sicherheit wenn sie zocken einfach nur 5 sterne und schlachten ab, das passiert automatisch beim menschen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es gut ist. Vor allem ist das spiel meines wissens auch ab 16 freigegeben was viel zu früh ist finde ich...


So weit ich weiss, gibt es eine ab 16 und eine ab 18 Version. Jedenfalls in der Schweiz.


----------



## Kurta (8. August 2009)

gta IV ab 16??? hier???? in deutschland?????? gibet nicht!!!!!!!!!! FSK 18  mit nem 800x600 Emblem FETT auf der Front 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , So ist es in Deutschland!!!.
Komisch das sich nie jemand über Doom1 beschwehrt hat , ist dasselbe wie heute , wenn man die Spiele wieder wie Doom1 macht heult kein Arsch mehr , darauf setz ich meinen Pc.!


----------



## Falathrim (8. August 2009)

Doom1 ist indiziert
Von daher fail :x


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> "Die Bibel unterstützt das Töten von unschuldigen Menschen nicht. Grand Theft Auto tut es. Der Islam tut es."




Der Typ ist echt bemitleidenswert.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Alle kennen ihn, niemand liebt ihn: Die Beziehung zwischen dem ehemaligen US-Anwalt, Spielehasser und Spielefeind John Bruce "Jack" Thompson und der Gamer-Gemeinde ist seit Jahren angespannt. Grund: Herr Thompson, der in den Neunzigern noch gegen böse Worte in Rap-Musik kämpfte, führt einen "Krieg" gegen Rockstar Games, die Schöpfer der "Mördersimulation" GTA. Auch in den vergangenen Wochen riss er einige sehr interessante Sprüche, denn seine Anschuldigungen gegen die Spieleindustrie und deren Mitarbeiter folgen fast im Wochentakt - die neusten Sprüche sind direkt ganz vorne zu finden. Doch was für ein Mensch ist Jack Thompson eigentlich? Die folgenden Seiten mit Zitaten verraten es euch. Was ist euer Lieblingszitat? Klickt euch durch und diskutiert in unserem Kommentarbereich!
> 
> "Videospiele sind ichbezogene, mentale Masturbation."
> 
> ...


*
Hahahahahahah ist das geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Hahahahahahah ist das geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du auch...


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> Du auch...


Danke ich weiss das zu schätzen


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Was ist euer Lieblingszitat? Klickt euch durch und diskutiert in unserem Kommentarbereich!


"Videospiele sind ichbezogene, mentale Masturbation."


----------



## llviktorj (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es ist der Realismus der schon recht nahe ans RL rangeht.




/sign


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> ...
> Er liebt den Duft von brennden Gamern am Morgen.
> Er betet für die Mutter eines Gamers, dass sie keine Kinder mehr bekommen möge.
> Er vergleicht sich mit Jesus Christus....


Pshychsich sehr stark gestört, das sieht sogar ein Blinder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ..In GTA hingegen schreien die Leute und laufen weg wenn ich wild in der Gegend rumballere, sie bluten und sie sterben, wie sies im RL auch tun würden. Es ist der Realismus der schon recht nahe ans RL rangeht. Ich persönlich mag GTA..


Der nächste Amokläufer ist...DAVATAR!
Bringt Euch und Euere Familie in Sicherheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe GTA Teil 1 durchgespielt, doch schon bei Teil 2 war die Luft raus und nach ein paar Minuten war das Spiel wieder aus.
Ich empfinde es nicht als stark reizvoll und sücjtigmachende oder ähnliches.
Bei Teil 1 habe ich auch viel ausprobiert und gemacht, aber immer mit dem Wissen, das es ein Spiel ist.
Das Spiel ist daruaf ausgelegt, das man "böse" ist und wenn auch nur als "normaler" Krimineller, der stiehlt etc.
Wie man in dem Spiel sieht hat man es damit im Leben ab und an auch etwas leichter, auf der anderen Seite aber auch schwerer, weil Die Polizei und auch andere Ganoven nicht gut auf einem zu sprechen sind.
Es kann also auch zeigen, dass dieser Weg der flasche ist und so braucht ein Mensch nicht erst andere beklauen um zu sehen, das das falsch ist, wobei die meisten gut sozialisiert sind und wissen, wei man sich ein einer Gesellschaft bewegt.

Ich glaube kaum, das irgendein Mensch aufgrund von GTA austickt.
Die Hemmschwelle und Agressionsbereitschaft gegenüber anderen Menschen KANN sinken. ^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Der nächste Amokläufer ist...DAVATAR!
> Bringt Euch und Euere Familie in Sicherheit!
> 
> 
> ...


und wenn es brenzlig wird, holt er sein handy raus, tippt ne nummer ein und haut mit dem auto das plötzlich erscheint ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Der nächste Amokläufer ist...DAVATAR!
> Bringt Euch und Euere Familie in Sicherheit!


Mein Amoklauf würd wohl eher so aussehn, dass ich Euch alle hier im Forum sinnlos zuspamme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich habe GTA Teil 1 durchgespielt, doch schon bei Teil 2 war die Luft raus und nach ein paar Minuten war das Spiel wieder aus.
> Ich empfinde es nicht als stark reizvoll und sücjtigmachende oder ähnliches.
> Bei Teil 1 habe ich auch viel ausprobiert und gemacht, aber immer mit dem Wissen, das es ein Spiel ist.
> Das Spiel ist daruaf ausgelegt, das man "böse" ist und wenn auch nur als "normaler" Krimineller, der stiehlt etc.
> ...


GTA 1/2 kannst Du nicht mit GTA 3/4 vergleichen, das sind Welten. Schau Dir mal GTA 4 an, dann siehst Du, was ich meine.
Grundsätzlich bin ich eh der Auffassung, dass ein Mensch nicht einfach austickt, weil er irgend ein Spiel gezockt hat. Amokläufer haben tiefe psychische Probleme und das ist der Grund, warum sie austicken, nichts Anderes. Irgendwann ist der Moment da, in dem sie ihre Probleme nicht mehr kontrollieren können und dann durchdrehen.
Ich bin ja eher der Auffassung, dass man sich mit Videospielen beruhigt (wobei man sich natürlich auch über diese aufregen kann). Ich denke mal, so mancher potenzieller Amokläufer ist vermutlich genau daher nicht durchgedreht, weil er sich irgendwo, irgendwie abreagieren konnte.

Aber wie gesagt, meine Posts vorhin in dem Thread hier (der übrigens mittlerweile auch schon älter ist) bezogen sich auf die Aussage bezüglich Realismus der Spiele und dass man halt auch verstehen muss, dass es gewisse Leute gibt, die recht kritisch gegenüber diesen realistischen Spielen eingestellt sind, weil sie selbst sowas nie spielen könnten. Das ist genau gleich wie bei den Horrorfilmen. Da gibts Filme, bei denen ich in gewissen Szenen lache, weils so völlig billig inszeniert aussieht und andere Leute würden fast in Panik geraten, wenn sie die selbe Szene sehen. Genauso gibts auch Filme, die ich mir nicht freiwillig antun will. Wenn man dann da auf die Verpackung schreibt "ab 18, weil heftiger, detailgetreuer Inhalt" weiss ich, dass das nicht unbedingt was für mich ist, auch wenn ich schon 18 gewesen bin.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. August 2009)

@Topic: Armer Mensch. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eher der Auffassung, dass man sich mit Videospielen beruhigt



Das sehe ich auch so, man setzt sich unbewußt oder bewußt mit seinen angestauten Ärger auseinander und gibt ihm eine Bühne.
Es geht darum sich auch seinen Schattenseiten zu stellen.




spectrumizer schrieb:


> @Topic: Armer Mensch. *Kopfschüttel*


Wohl wahr, man kann echt Mitgefühl mit ihm und seinem verstrickten Leben haben.

Ich empfinde, das er sicherlich andere Probleme, verdrängt und unterdrückt und den Hass auf die Spiele etc. braucht, um nicht auf sich selbst oder andere Umstände wütend zu sein. ^^


----------



## Whitechapel (11. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da werfe ich einfach mal,da es ja in WoW nicht nur Schlachtfelder als PvP gibt, das Wort "Arena" ein. Klar,auch früher gab es eine menge Arena Spiele in der Realität.Weitaus früher.Allerdings ist es ja das Ziel in der Arena,das andere Team fertigzumachen. Und das nur wegen ein paar Arenapunkten bzw. der Arenawertung. Ist doch ebenfalls sinnlose Gewalt?



Also manche Leute mögen der Meinung sein es wäre anders,
dennoch ist der Mensch aus welchem Grund auch immer eine
Tötungsmaschine..

Wer sagt ihm.. töte Leute um an deren Eigentum zu kommen..
Es ist immer der elitäre Gedanke besser und mächtiger als
ein anderes Lebewesen zu sein.

Gerade wo das mit den Arena kämpfen aufkam..
Gab's früher, gibts auch heute noch.. 
Guckt euch nur Boxen an, oder im verstärkten Fall
Ultimate Fighting.. (wo auch schon Kämpfer umgekommen sind)

Menschen sitzen um den Ring (die Arena) und gucken zu wie sich
die „Gladiatoren“ gegenseitig schlagen, verletzen, töten..

Und dies wird dann auch in Spielen wie GTA ausgelebt, auch wenn
man der liebste Mensch ist und sowas nie in Wahrheit machen würde,
im Spiel schon, weil man dort nicht die Bürde aufgelegt bekommt dafür
ein Leben lang im Knast zu sitzen.

Wem GTA zu extrem ist, den möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal an Postal
erinnern, wo es tatsächlich nur um pure Gewalt ging.
Warum bauen Spieleentwickler eine Mechanik ins Spiel, die es ermöglicht
beispielsweise Leute anzuzünden, zuzusehen wie sie verbrennen und dann
das Feuer aus zu urinieren. Das ist echt krank und wird trotzdem gemacht..


----------



## Pfefi (11. September 2009)

/afk GTA 4 spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein ernsthaft Leute, dieser Mann hat die so ziemlich derbste Neurose die mir überhaupt bekannt ist.
Natürlich kann man darin Leute metzeln und blah, aber lieber da als in der Realität und ich glaube sehr wohl dass es Leute gibt
die einfach von der Arbeit heimkommen, vllt wegen dem Boss nen Hals haben und einfach mal ein paar BOOM BAMM POW Effekte haben wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andere lesen ein Buch, oder schauen einen Film im Kino an, andere arbeiten sich zum Mafiaboss hoch oder ka. Solange es nur ein Hobby bleibt ist es "oke" sage ich.
Seh ich da was falsch oder teilt ihr die Meinung?


----------



## Agyros (14. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich Altersfreigaben sind so oder so nur als Richtlinien zu gebrauchen.
Die USK hat nunmal keinerlei Möglichkeit zu differenzieren. Den was für ein Kind keine Probleme bereitet, kann bei dem anderen schon Folgen haben.
Meine Eltern fragen mich, wenn es um Spiele für die kleinen Geschwister geht - denn ich kenne die Spiele UND die Kids. Die Altersfreigabe der USK gilt allerdings sobald Freunde von denen da sind.

GTA find ich persönlich - zumindest für meine Geschwister - unproblematisch. Selbst den 10 jährigen würd ich das spielen lassen, allerdings zockt der lieber Geschicklichkeitsspiele und Strategie und auf der Konsole das ein oder andere Beat'Em Up.
Alles nur Pixel - die Darstellung geht noch - sofern man nicht mit ner Kettensäge umherrennt. Und solche Aktionen werden die, wie ich sie kenne genau einmal testen und dann nie wieder. Die cheaten sich die Bullen auf Max und fahren dann wie die Irren durch die City ^^. Wehrlose Zivilisten sterben normal nur bei Unfällen.

"Gegenbeispiel", Oblivion. USK 12 (obwohl man theoretisch wie in GTA auch alles abmetzeln kann) - an sich kein Problem, allerdings gibts genau eine ziemlich lange Questreihe die ich für einige Kinder in dem Alter NICHT unbedingt geeignet finde. Mein 13 jähriger Bruder wiedermal kein Problem, mein Cousin dagegen würde sicher Alpträume bekommen.

Zwischen 16 und 18 kann man noch weniger pauschalisieren, da ist die Entwicklung einfach zu unterschiedlich. 

UPS, soviel Offtopic ... Sorry, aber das ist eines meiner Lieblingsthemen.
Thompson ist eigentlich keinen Therad wert, der Typ gehört in ne geschlossene ...


----------



## YasoNRX (18. September 2009)

Also ich kenne ihn nicht mir egal was er ist


----------



## Figetftw! (16. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> GTA ist aber wirklich der letzte scheiss.
> abschlachten von tausenden menschen als spieleinhalt, total grundlos, mit ziemlich realistischer grafik.


Das liegt in deinem eigenen ermessen ^^ wenn du die missionen spielen würdest könntest du eine richtig spannende und tiefe geschichte erleben. eine geschichte die es zu tausenden auf unseren straßen gibt aber vor denen die menschen sehr gerne die augen verschließen


----------



## Alion (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde solche Leute irgendwie Witzig. Klar gehen sie mir mit ihren Äusserungen auf die Nerven aber in ihren Augen sind wir(die Gamer) die gefährlichsten Menschen auf der Welt.
Ich nehme mal mich als beispiel: Ich spiele gerne Egoshooter. Habe seid GTA2 fast jedes GTA durchgespielt. Ausnahme war Vice City. Ich habe über ein Jahr Counter Strike gespielt, und spiele es heute auch noch gerne. Ich höre Metal Musik der ja vor allem in 80er nachgesagt wurde, sie würde Menschen zu Selbstmörder und Amokläufer machen und generell die Aggressivität fördern.
Die Realität sieht allerdings so aus, dass ich eine Ausbildung als Informatiker abgeschlossen habe, eine Job mit mittlerem Einkommen und ein grosser Freundeskreis habe mit denen ich jedes Wochenende etwas unternehme und dabei nur selten in irgendwelche Konflikte gerate.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Oktober 2009)

Manchmal. wenn ich meinen besten Freund besuche, wir uns auf das Sofa setzen und beim quatschen etwas GTA spielen, dann lasse ich mit einem Cheat permanent Schnellboote spawnen, die aus der Luft herabfallen und unschuldige Menschen erschlagen. 

Warum?

Weil ich seelisch stabil genug bin, diese Pixelwesen nicht als "unschuldige Menschen" anzusehen und danach immer noch nach Hause gehen kann, ohne auf meinem Heimweg reale Mitmenschen auf ähnlich brutale Weise zu traktieren. Sollte sich jemand nach dem Konsum solcher Spiele nicht dazu in der Lage fühlen, genauso friedlebend zu bleiben, so bin ich mir dank eigener Erfahrungen bei mir und meinen Freunden ziemlich sicher, dass das Videospiel nicht die ausschlaggebende Ursache sein kann.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2009)

also ich muss sagen nach einigen speziellen Missionen in GTA war ich doch sehr Agressiv und Gewaltbereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (16. Oktober 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Manchmal. wenn ich meinen besten Freund besuche, wir uns auf das Sofa setzen und beim quatschen etwas GTA spielen, dann lasse ich mit einem Cheat permanent *Schnellboote spawnen, die aus der Luft herabfallen und unschuldige Menschen erschlagen. *
> 
> Warum?
> 
> Weil ich seelisch stabil genug bin, diese Pixelwesen nicht als "unschuldige Menschen" anzusehen und danach immer noch nach Hause gehen kann, ohne auf meinem Heimweg reale Mitmenschen auf ähnlich brutale Weise zu traktieren.



Das liegt aber wohl nur daran das du nicht genügend Schnellboote geschweigedenn Transporthelis hast um sie auf unschuldige Menschen fallen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Manchmal. wenn ich meinen besten Freund besuche, wir uns auf das Sofa setzen und beim quatschen etwas GTA spielen, dann lasse ich mit einem Cheat permanent Schnellboote spawnen, die aus der Luft herabfallen und unschuldige Menschen erschlagen.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> Weil ich seelisch stabil genug bin, diese Pixelwesen nicht als "unschuldige Menschen" anzusehen und danach immer noch nach Hause gehen kann, ohne auf meinem Heimweg reale Mitmenschen auf ähnlich brutale Weise zu traktieren. Sollte sich jemand nach dem Konsum solcher Spiele nicht dazu in der Lage fühlen, genauso friedlebend zu bleiben, so bin ich mir dank eigener Erfahrungen bei mir und meinen Freunden ziemlich sicher, dass das Videospiel nicht die ausschlaggebende Ursache sein kann.


OMFG Wie geil XDD ok ich sollte mir GTA besorgen xD


----------



## TrollJumper (27. Oktober 2009)

Also zu so nem Spinner kann man nix mehr sagen, wie er sich mit Jesus oder als Krieger Gottes vergleicht ist mir irgendwo zu wieder! Das was der Idiot da betreibt ist Rassismuss auf höchster Stufe gegen Gamer. Es ist bemerkenswert das er alle Spieler als Gamer-Idioten, Obszöne-Idioten oder Idioten bezeichnet, naja ein Wort kann er ja tadellos. Ebenso das beleidigen von Rockstar Games oder TakeTwo ist einfach nur dumm.

Wie gesagt er wäre in seiner hinsicht ja ein Märtyrer aber er ist nur ein rassistischer Spinner ohne Hobbys.


----------

